# Is your gut making you sick?



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2016)

A gut full of diverse microbes – bacteria, viruses and fungi – is essential for a healthy mind and body. And evidence is growing that our modern diet, overuse of antibiotics and obsession with cleanliness are damaging the diversity of microbes that live in our guts, contributing to a range of conditions including depression, multiple sclerosis, obesity and rheumatoid arthritis.
Microbes live in our guts, bodily fluids, cavities and skin. For every one of our human cells, there’s at least one of them. In an average adult, they weigh in at 1-2kg; similar to our brain. Collectively, they’re called the human microbiota and their genes are the microbiome. Only a few microbes cause disease; most are beneficial and live in peaceful symbiotic coexistence in and on our bodies. We need them and they need us. And if our microbes aren’t healthy, neither are we.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/aug/01/is-your-gut-making-you-sick

I'll use this opportunity to plug the excellent 'Gut' by Giulia Enders - get it and read it!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> A gut full of diverse microbes – bacteria, viruses and fungi – is essential for a healthy mind and body. And evidence is growing that our modern diet, overuse of antibiotics and obsession with cleanliness are damaging the diversity of microbes that live in our guts, contributing to a range of conditions including depression, multiple sclerosis, obesity and rheumatoid arthritis.
> Microbes live in our guts, bodily fluids, cavities and skin. For every one of our human cells, there’s at least one of them. In an average adult, they weigh in at 1-2kg; similar to our brain. Collectively, they’re called the human microbiota and their genes are the microbiome. Only a few microbes cause disease; most are beneficial and live in peaceful symbiotic coexistence in and on our bodies. We need them and they need us. And if our microbes aren’t healthy, neither are we.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/aug/01/is-your-gut-making-you-sick
> ...



I second that recommendation...what a brilliant book! She's hilarious. And her sister's illustrations had me in stitches. A really fun approach to a very interesting subject. Thanks for the original heads up, Northie.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 5, 2016)

I agree...it's a great book.  Since reading it I've taken steps to improve my gut biome...which include making my own sauerkraut:


----------



## Annette (Aug 5, 2016)

I have to go find this book...it sounds fascinating! Problem is my genetic  (Yorkshire ) make up tries to prevent me buying anything at full price - I wonder if its in The Works ?  Even Amazons 'price reduction' doesnt quieten my inner miser...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

Annette said:


> I have to go find this book...it sounds fascinating! Problem is my genetic  (Yorkshire ) make up tries to prevent me buying anything at full price - I wonder if its in The Works ?  Even Amazons 'price reduction' doesnt quieten my inner miser...


Blimey, you do have a strong Yorkshire gene!   Library? Here I can do an online search of the library catalogue and if found, reserve it and pick it up at my local library (although I do prefer to own my own copy)


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 5, 2016)

My Yorkshire gene is strong too...so I know exactly where you're coming from Annette.  You could have had my copy, but I've already passed it on.  Sorry.  Using the library is a great suggestion Northener...I wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 5, 2016)

Annette said:


> I have to go find this book...it sounds fascinating! Problem is my genetic  (Yorkshire ) make up tries to prevent me buying anything at full price - I wonder if its in The Works ?  Even Amazons 'price reduction' doesnt quieten my inner miser...




Ahhhhhhhhhhh you have Yorkshire genes. That explains quite a lot 

Oh bugger I think I'm in trouble AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 5, 2016)

Watch it DL..there are lots of us about.  We could gang up on you


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Watch it DL..there are lots of us about.  We could gang up on you


Indeed, and bear in mind I have access to the 'BAN' button!  Not that I imagine you'd ever overstep the mark, you understand...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 5, 2016)

Oooh - what power!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oooh - what power!!!


I try to use it wisely and sparingly. But, occasionally, someone will push me too far with their comments about Kate Bush or Yorkshire - or even worse, both!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 5, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Watch it DL..there are lots of us about.  We could gang up on you




Oh goody, a forum filled with chuffin' Yorkshire Amazon stylee ladies threatening to beat my sorry ass everytime  I misbehave.  Why it's enough to turn a very good boy very bad just so that he can get punished


----------



## Annette (Aug 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Blimey, you do have a strong Yorkshire gene!   Library? Here I can do an online search of the library catalogue and if found, reserve it and pick it up at my local library (although I do prefer to own my own copy)


I went to the library and they have it, but its out/unavailable. So I thought, I'll reserve it. It tried to charge me 50p! To reserve a book! Not a hope. So I'm still looking...


----------



## Annette (Aug 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Indeed, and bear in mind I have access to the 'BAN' button!  Not that I imagine you'd ever overstep the mark, you understand...


I don't think DL knows where the mark was, he passed it so long ago...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

Annette said:


> I went to the library and they have it, but its out/unavailable. So I thought, I'll reserve it. It tried to charge me 50p! To reserve a book! Not a hope. So I'm still looking...


But just think - all that knowledge for 50p! Can't you wave your council tax bill at them or something? No charge to reserve a book here, although they are closing libraries apace


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 5, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Oh goody, a forum filled with chuffin' Yorkshire Amazon stylee ladies threatening to beat my sorry ass everytime  I misbehave.  Why it's enough to turn a very good boy very bad just so that he can get punished


And I thought you must be quaking in your boots...what with Northerner stepping in to fire a warning shot across my bows.


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 6, 2016)

It's a brilliant book - even when you haven't got half the bits she talks about


----------



## Ljc (Aug 7, 2016)

I must look out for this book


----------



## Bloden (Aug 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I agree...it's a great book.  Since reading it I've taken steps to improve my gut biome...which include making my own sauerkraut:View attachment 1634


Ooo, where d'you get the recipe? Is it complicated? How long does it take until it's edible? Yum!


----------



## bilbie (Aug 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I agree...it's a great book.  Since reading it I've taken steps to improve my gut biome...which include making my own sauerkraut:


I noticed in your pictures that the cabbage isn't fully immersed. Is there a reason for this with sauerkraut?

I have made my own Kimchi, as It's a lot cheaper than where I normally buy it. The instructions I got were, the cabbage has to be fully immersed to have all anaerobic bacteria, some air breathing aerobic ones can make you sick.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Ooo, where d'you get the recipe? Is it complicated? How long does it take until it's edible? Yum!


You'll need a jar, something to put on top of the cabbage to keep it submerged (I used a glass tea light holder), sea salt and cabbage.  I found that two cabbages filled one of the big jars I found in Asda.  It couldn't be simpler to make and tastes far better than any shop bought saurkraut.

1. Shred the cabbages finely and put in a large bowl.
2. Add 3 tablespoonfuls of sea salt.
3. Use your hands to massage the cabbage and the salt until a reasonable amount of liquid has been released.
4. Pack the cabbage into the jar leaving as little space as possible.
5. Use the liquid to cover it all and weigh it down.
6. Close the lid and leave it to ferment for at least 3 days...longer if you want a more tangy flavour.
7. When you want to stop the process just pop it in the fridge.
NB: During fermentation you need to 'burp' the jar every now and then to release pressure. 

Happy shredding!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

bilbie said:


> I noticed in your pictures that the cabbage isn't fully immersed. Is there a reason for this with sauerkraut?
> 
> I have made my own Kimchi, as It's a lot cheaper than where I normally buy it. The instructions I got were, the cabbage has to be fully immersed to have all anaerobic bacteria, some air breathing aerobic ones can make you sick.



I think what you say is absolutely correct.  I make sure the cabbage is fully immersed and weighed down during fermentation.  When it's done it seems to absorb most of the liquid.  It's good to have a jar in the fridge to have as a side dish.  I find it quite addictive.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 15, 2016)

Not only does it taste better than shop bought sauerkraut, but the shop bought is sterilised. Home made is full of friendly bacteria which will just love living in your gut, far more than you would find in shop bought probiotic yogurt


----------



## Bloden (Aug 15, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> You'll need a jar, something to put on top of the cabbage to keep it submerged (I used a glass tea light holder), sea salt and cabbage.  I found that two cabbages filled one of the big jars I found in Asda.  It couldn't be simpler to make and tastes far better than any shop bought saurkraut.
> 
> 1. Shred the cabbages finely and put in a large bowl.
> 2. Add 3 tablespoonfuls of sea salt.
> ...


Thanks for the info, Marsbar and MikeyB...I'll get some jars and get cracking!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Thanks for the info, Marsbar and MikeyB...I'll get some jars and get cracking!


Let us know how it goes Boden?


----------



## Bloden (Aug 15, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Let us know how it goes Boden?


I'll try to remember!


----------

